# my cat looks sick like he had a stroke, has anyone seen this



## brianscat (Dec 30, 2008)

my cat looks like he had a stroke, his toungue is hanging out, hes lethargic and wont eat. a thick drooling around his mouth and hes losing weight, no light in his eyes.

he used to be very happy, then about 2 or 3 days ago, suddenly he doesnt seem to recognize me at first and he looks dazed and confused. hes not eating, i feel like hes dying. i have no money for a vet.

he seems not in any pain, and he can find his way in and out teh cat door and around to his favorite places. but hes moving very slow and seems to sit in one place for quite awile before moving on. 

has anyone ever seen this. i am tyhinking it looks like he had a stroke because nothing is apparently hurt, he purs a little if i pet him, but his mouth is all sticky looking and tongue hanging out. i did see him drink a little water but it looks like he cant control his tongue very well. his eyes look a little crossed. and he makes a little whimper sound occasionally, but doesnt appear in pain, just kinda dazed and confused and dying... im sad and want to help him to come back and not get worse.


----------



## furbabylover (Nov 7, 2008)

has your cat ever been tested for fiv/felv? Is he an outdoor or indoor cat?I would call around and see if you can find a vet willing to work with you on payments or find a no kill shelter and see if you can turn your cat over to them!your cat is obviously suffering and although I understand times are hard financially for mostly everyone,you have a pet and it is your responsibility to do all you can to assure its safety and well being.Is there any way he ingested something?Do you have anyone you could borrow some money from?try care credit.Good luck and I hope your cat feels better soon.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I am very sorry your cat is doing so poorly. Unfortunately, from what you are describing, his problems are much too serious for anyone on the internet to be able to help you. He needs to see a vet.
Heidi


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Your cat should see a vet as soon as possible. I hope he has some good years left, poor baby.


----------



## brianscat (Dec 30, 2008)

furbabylover said:


> has your cat ever been tested for fiv/felv? Is he an outdoor or indoor cat?I would call around and see if you can find a vet willing to work with you on payments or find a no kill shelter and see if you can turn your cat over to them!your cat is obviously suffering and although I understand times are hard financially for mostly everyone,you have a pet and it is your responsibility to do all you can to assure its safety and well being.Is there any way he ingested something?Do you have anyone you could borrow some money from?try care credit.Good luck and I hope your cat feels better soon.


not tested for fiv.
outdoor/indoor cat

i do know someone now that i think about it, they help injured animals and know all about them. he doesnt seem to know that hes suffering. but i can tell dehydration will kill him if i dont get him help.

he could have injested something but i keep them well fed with organic food. 
maybe i can get the local vet to see him and bill me.


----------



## brianscat (Dec 30, 2008)

Jeanie said:


> Your cat should see a vet as soon as possible. I hope he has some good years left, poor baby.


he is about 10. i rescued him back when he was little and about to be euthinized. he had a complete and totally awesome life. im taking him to one of the 2 places i can think of to take him tomarrow.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Good luck. Sending best wishes and healing thoughts your way that everything works out. Please keep us updated as to how he does. The information you share could help other members who find themselves with a similar problem with their own cat.
Heidi


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

That sounds horrible, really hope everything works out.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If you think he's in danger of becoming dehydrated, I would give him some soupy food with a syringe. Dehydration is very dangerous. And take him to the vet also, of course.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im glad you are taking him to a vet asap. Cats hide pain and being sick. Its a survival method not to let other animals know how bad off they are. Deducting, he possible could of ingested a poison outside if he is an indoor/outdoor. Or eaten something inside like a string etc. 

I can tell you love your cat or you wouldnt be posting. I would rush him to an emergency vet. The symptoms merit this kind of action.


----------



## brianscat (Dec 30, 2008)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Im glad you are taking him to a vet asap. Cats hide pain and being sick. Its a survival method not to let other animals know how bad off they are. Deducting, he possible could of ingested a poison outside if he is an indoor/outdoor. Or eaten something inside like a string etc.
> 
> I can tell you love your cat or you wouldnt be posting. I would rush him to an emergency vet. The symptoms merit this kind of action.



i called and the vets require payment at time of service in my area. this morning he cant move his limbs to walk very well. still wont eat or drink and hes fading fast. i tried to make him comfortable in a bed but now his breathing is shallow. had to be a stroke i mean he was perfectly healthy a few days ago. 

im afraid its too late to go barrow money. im not sure who i would ask. everyones all tapped out and struggling to put food on the table, whos going to loan me money for him if the vet wont even bill me? now THAT shows you the state of the economy right there when your local vets wont bill you when your pet is on the brink of death. 

makes you wake up a little. one of my close friend's Dad passed away on christmas. about a week before that a friend of mine died from an aweful illness. and now this. it just reinforces that thee are no guarentees in life and best enjoy the people you love and the day today because there is absolutely no guarentee that tomarrow things will be the same, or even the next time you walk in the room. my cat got easily 2 lifetimes worth of love so i have no regrets, only that i cant afford to have him euthinized. and dont worry i dont have kids, just 5 cats.

thanks for everyones care and kind words. im sorry i couldnt get him to a vet. im afraid its too late to go barrow money. i have work to do and the bills are not going to stop coming in just because my buddy is dying. I guess this is life.

if anyone's cat gets this in the future feel free to contact me to ask me any questions if you like.


----------



## kelly78 (Dec 23, 2008)

Most vets now work with Care Credit, a financing company for pet medical needs that works like a credit card. If you are unable to get financing, try taking him to your local shelter to see if their vet is willing to take a look at him, but PLEASE get him to a vet ASAP. He shouldn't be left to suffer like that.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

have you tried calling the Humane Society or ASPCA or call any of your cat rescues. Im not sure whats wrong but to letting him suffer to the point of death is not a good option. 

Please get on the phone and start searching for help. I know ours has reached out to people in dire straights. Heck my cat group has rescued dogs, worked with other rescues to help injured cats with big medical bills. I know things are tight but plead your case. There are lots of compassionate people out there.


----------



## Kattt (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow, this breaks my heart. You can't let the cat lie there and suffer to his death.

What I would do, is get him in to the vet immediately. You do not have to pay the bill when you walk in the door, you pay it when you leave. So don't mention your financial situation to them when you call. When the time comes to leave and pay, just say I'm sorry, I don't have the money right now, you'll have to bill me. What can they do? Your cat has already had treatment at that point, or at the least.. been put to sleep so he is no longer suffering.

Please consider this. Because you really don't know if your cat is in severe pain or not, and it's not worth the risk. He could suffer to his death for days like that. That would be horrible.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

brianscat said:


> i called and the vets require payment at time of service in my area. this morning he cant move his limbs to walk very well. still wont eat or drink and hes fading fast. i tried to make him comfortable in a bed but now his breathing is shallow. had to be a stroke i mean he was perfectly healthy a few days ago.


Did you explain the grave condition of your cat when you called? If so, I can't believe anyone would be that heartless.

Get in your car with your cat and drive to the nearest vet now. How can they possibly turn an obviously sick animal away? You have to try...your cat's situation is not good.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Please do not hold a grudge against vets for running their businesses efficiently and properly.

I am sure most got into the profession because they loved animals, however, being a veterinarian is still a business venture with responsibilities and we as pet owners should be prepared to pay and never hold a vet's payment 'hostage'. I imagine it is exactly because of people who have done so, taking ages to pay, or skipped out on paying their bill entirely if their pet's health outcome was not acceptable to them.

Your veterinarian must earn enough money to not only support their home (mortage, vehicle, utilities, family) it must also support their business (mortgage, equipment, supplies, utilities, staff) and pay any college loans from their schooling. Yes, it would be nice to have more services available that were affordable, but no vet is required to treat any animal for free and many must be very judicious about those types (and the numbers) of cases they accept as charity services or it would cut into the money they need to keep their doors open and available to treat pets.

I am sorry you are losing your cat. I wish you were able to take him to the vet for a humane euthanasia. Perhaps you would be able to find a local Humane Society that could help in affordably easing his passing.
Best wishes to you and your kitties.
Heidi


----------



## brianscat (Dec 30, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> Please do not hold a grudge against vets for running their businesses efficiently and properly.
> 
> I am sure most got into the profession because they loved animals, however, being a veterinarian is still a business venture with responsibilities and we as pet owners should be prepared to pay and never hold a vet's payment 'hostage'. I imagine it is exactly because of people who have done so, taking ages to pay, or skipped out on paying their bill entirely if their pet's health outcome was not acceptable to them.
> 
> ...



its all over now. he was put to rest peacibly.
i managed to get ahold of some cash, i took him in (yes i could have taken him in with no money because they didnt ask for payment until it was all over with). 

the vet said his body temp was so low it wouldnt even register. she said he probably had a brain tumor or blood clot since his nueral condition was unresponsive and he went down hill so fast. he didn't suffer at all, but without your encouragement i may not have gotten him to the vet before suffering started. 

thanks everyone for your support im glad i had somewhere to go and get some support. best wishes to all.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Please accept my condolences on losing your kitty. I know how hard it can be to make that final decision. 
My thoughts are with you,
Heidi


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your furry friend.  
atback


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I"m so sorry. atback 
Bless you for giving him as you said a totally awesome life.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm so sorry  I'm sure your presence was a great comfort to your kitty. RIP Kitty, and hugs to you.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

My heart is with you. I know what a loss this was. God bless and give you peace.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Awww, so sorrry to hear this. It's a tough decision but you made the right one. Your kitty is no longer suffering. atback


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You did the humane act for your kitty. It must of been a hard experience. Our little companions depend on us for their care and quality of life. Even at the end to do what is right for them. It sounds like you had to scramble for the money. Im sure the universe will bless you back again for ending your kittys suffering. Our hearts go out to you in this sudden loss.


----------



## Kattt (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. I know how difficult making that final decision can be. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## TsNewMom (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss & that you lost him in such an upsetting way at the end..I'm glad you got to take him in and have him put to sleep so he didnt' have to suffer though.. atback


----------



## furbabylover (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss....It is so sad when we have to make that decision,you did what was best for you cat. atback R.I.P sweet kitty


----------



## Donaldjr1969 (Feb 8, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.



brianscat said:


> he is about 10. i rescued him back when he was little and about to be euthinized. he had a complete and totally awesome life.


As much as it hurts, you can rest easily knowing you gave this kitty a second chance. And he repaid you by living a very full complete life. That is a lot more than other cats receive.  But you can go to bed without a heavy heart knowing that A, he did not suffer in the end and B, that he lived such a wonderful 10 years.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. You did the right, and humane thing, for your kitty. atback


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm sorry if I sounded harsh in my previous thread. It's now clear that there wasn't a lot that could be done.

You mustn't feel bad for giving your cat a peaceful end. My thoughts are with you.


----------

